# PPP...Pulled pork Pizza



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I know it does not sound very appetizing but a few "pops" in me got my brain going last night. We were cooking pizzas on the charcoal grill and I decided to try out one. I started with a thawed out pre-made pizza crust and applied some Sweet Baby Rays as the sauce, some of my pulled pork, a lil mozza. cheese and crushed pineapple.
I personally LOVED it but since Im the only one in my house that would try it, I sent over 1/2 to my neighbors who both came out to see if they could buy one!:lol:
I would have gladdly given them one but was out of crusts.
Give it a shot.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

that sounds delicious, not that far from bbq chicken pizza, so I wouldn't say that you are crazy. I would say that your family is crazy for not trying it. I love the pineapple idea. I am definately going to be giving that a try. thanks


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Tu' Chez. That does sound pretty darned good. Will have to give it a go sometime. When I was working as a chef, I made an experimental pie on a slow night. Fry up some cubed chicken buffalo style and toss in whatever buffalo/hot sauce does it for you. Apply LIGHT coat of said sauce to crust, add chicken , moz and a few bleu cheese crumbles. Bake, then lightly drizzle blue cheese dressing over whole pie. Butter and cajun season crust...killer.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

localyahoo said:


> that sounds delicious, not that far from bbq chicken pizza, so I wouldn't say that you are crazy. I would say that your family is crazy for not trying it. I love the pineapple idea. I am definately going to be giving that a try. thanks


Remember to old saying: "Pork loves Pineapple."


----------

